# CATERPILLAR 242B2 Skid Steer Loader or 246B



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

I personally have never used either of those two models. The normally I run a John Deere 320 with solid tires. It works well and nothing runs like a Deere! Well not completely true. Anyway I can run a CAT with the bees but it was a track version with 1 joystick for moving the machine and 1 joystick for moving the bucket. It took a little getting used to from running my stick/pedal Deere. However it worked well, especially the track aspect when I needed to get into the muddy areas where my bees were at. The tracks floated over the area my deere got stuck. The CAT also had an enclosed cab. I found the enclosed cab pretty valuable as well being it was 35 degrees outside at the time. That and I didnt need to wear my veil inside to I had perfect view for loading the girls on the truck. So anyway I have often pondered about selling my Deere and buying a track machine with a cab. A little bit more money but more comfortable and can get into areas wheeled machines cant do.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Consider who has the closest parts and service to your locations. Around here Bobcat is the biggest network, but it probably just gets down to the Ford, Chevy, GMC debate as to which brand is best. I have had several wheeled bobcats, and now also have a tracked one. We just demolished a swimming pool and the wheeled machine could not make it down and out of the deep end of the pool, too steep and slippery. The T190 could go up and down, and cope with the mudhole at the bottom of the hole after the pool shell was gone. If I had to have only one, I would have a tracked machine. But if you are running on asphalt a lot, a new set of tracks is much more expensive than a set of tires.

What is the difference between the two models?


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

If its going to be for bees 100% go with Bobcat or Hummerbee , if its something to play with and bees on the side it comes down to personal preference.


----------



## Action (Jan 8, 2005)

I use a Cat 216B Love it. Way better machine then a bobcat! Joy sticks and a foot throttle are the way to go.
Jack


----------



## bhfury (Nov 25, 2008)

odfrank said:


> I have had several wheeled bobcats, and now also have a tracked one.


Do you use the track on for moving bees? Or has anyone used a track skidsteer for bees? How do like it over the wheeled ones?


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Bhfury. Go back and read my original post. The cat I used for moving bees in mud is a track machine. They work great for it. Way smoother than the wheeled machines. Less bouncing the bees moving across the land as they tend to float better. I believe someone make a great comment about wheeled and track machines. Keeps you tracks off asphalt.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

Trevor Mansell said:


> If its going to be for bees 100% go with Bobcat or Hummerbee , if its something to play with and bees on the side it comes down to personal preference.


I understand the reason behind Hummerbee or a swinger. Why is a Bobcat superior for moving bees over other skid steer loaders? I ask because I had to pleasure to work with a beekeeper running over 3000 colonies that uses a CASE. Myself I use a Deere. So why is Bobcat so important for moving bees?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

If you have your mind made up to get a skid steer loader because they are so versatile that is fine I wont get into the Hummer/Swinger debate since thats not what the thread is about. First off, though, I think I would reconsider the size of the machine you need, in checking the specs on the CAT loaders you are thinking about they seem a bit large for the job they will be doing. The weight is over 7,000 lbs, thats a lot of weight to pull around and the tipping load is over 4300 lbs. I'm thinking "bull in a china shop" here carrying around hive loads weighing from 200 lbs. to 1500 lbs. As far as brand the only reason I might give the Bobcat an edge is they have the largest dealer network. I have only operated New Holland and Bobcat and I personally think the NH is a bit better machine than a Bobcat, they have a lower center of gravity and are a bit more stable in rough terrain but perhaps the biggest factor might be your local dealer, I am sure there are lots of good machines out there. One other big consideration is that if you are going into pollination a regular skid steer with wheels really can tear up terrain and that isnt a good thing in orchards. Tracks might be just the ticket though I know a guy that had tracks put on his loader to get around after a snow storm and liked them so much he never took them off.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

>>>Do you use the track on for moving bees? Or has anyone used a track skidsteer for bees? How do like it over the wheeled ones? 

I have owned Bobcats since 1982 and have NEVER moved bees with one, I do landscaping.
I would envision the main problem with moving bees with a tracked loader would be when you go over a ledge. A tracked machine tips/tilts when going over a ledge but a wheeled one drops it's front wheels more smoothly down and then the back wheels follow. The tipping might cause dropped hives or pallets sliding off the forks. 

>>> a regular skid steer with wheels really can tear up terrain 
I feel that the tracked ones do as much or more when turning. They are better on the straight runs and soft ground, like lawns. But when you skid steer on soft soil, the whole track moves soil rather than just the two tires.


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Good post odfrank, good insight from someone with experience. :thumbsup:


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

jim lyon said:


> checking the specs on the CAT loaders you are thinking about they seem a bit large for the job they will be doing. The weight is over 7,000 lbs, thats a lot of weight to pull around and the tipping load is over 4300 lbs. I'm thinking "bull in a china shop" here carrying around hive loads weighing from 200 lbs. to 1500 lbs.


This is very important. I pulled my trailered Bobcats (S185/T190/ 331 excavator)with a 1997 F-350 Powerstroke, and they are heavy. You can really tell the difference between the S185 and the other two, which are much heavier. Don't get a bigger operating capacity than you need, which is not much for a pallet of hives. But also consider drums of honey and other heavier loads you might want to be prepared for. Height and width will make a big difference in a tightly spaced orchard. 

Also consider if you will be using it for farm chores - grading, moving soil etc.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

bobcat is the way to go if you plan on putting a mast and crazy wheel on in the future. edwards and A&O make masts for bobcats, not sure about the other brands of machines. plenty of good used 753's on the market and is plenty big of a machine for anything beekeeping related.


----------



## BMAC (Jun 23, 2009)

So where would someone buy a crazy wheel at?


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

we make our own crazy wheels, but i believe someone in Florida makes and sells them. cant think of his name. anyone help me out??


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

I run a big Case, but I don't move bees. I just use it to load all my barrels HONEY!!


----------



## Trevor Mansell (Jan 16, 2005)

BMAC said:


> I understand the reason behind Hummerbee or a swinger. Why is a Bobcat superior for moving bees over other skid steer loaders? I ask because I had to pleasure to work with a beekeeper running over 3000 colonies that uses a CASE. Myself I use a Deere. So why is Bobcat so important for moving bees?


There are nothing wrong with other machines Im not trying to get into a brand war. Really anything you can drive that can put a pallet of bees on a truck will work. I keep bees for a living so I use a machine that is set up for bees , Bobcats with mast and casters . I have 4 of them so I want a machine that I can get parts for with a good dealer network.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Can someone share a picture of Bobcats with mast and casters?


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

http://s470.photobucket.com/albums/... pics/?action=view&current=BOBCATTEXAS2-1.jpg

Cant see the back wheel very well but you get the idea. Also a hive clamp on this one which is out of view.


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

crazy wheel


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

mast pics

http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/DSCF0445.jpg

http://i794.photobucket.com/albums/yy230/gregstahlman/jasminescamera330.jpg


----------



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Two wheels back there is a great idea. Had a flat back there more than once but, of course, only when you are alone with it and really need it. Could write a few chapters on untimely breakdowns but will save it for another thread.


----------



## MichaBees (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the pics!


----------



## mythomane (Feb 18, 2009)

xxxxxx


----------



## florida pollinator (Jul 31, 2006)

According to a friend ,and long time former bobcat saleman , Bobcat is Japanese owned now and puts all the parts out for bid, looking for the low bid, low quality price.
He told me a couple weeks ago ,out of the blue if he was going to buy a skid steer he would go with cat.
And I have 3 bobcats, but would most likely look hard at cat in the future.

I know a lot of bobcat lots don't have the inventory the did ,supposedly because they can't get them.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Korean:
*Bobcat Company* is a manufacturer of farm and construction equipment, part of Doosan Group of South Korea. Its American headquarters is in West Fargo, North Dakota, USA (formerly in Gwinner, North Dakota - a site which is now strictly a manufacturing facility). It was a subsidiary of the Ingersoll Rand Company from 1995 until July, 2007 when it was sold for US$4.9 billion to Doosan Infracore.[1] The company sells skid steer loaders, compact excavators, compact utility vehicles, compact tractors and other small hydraulic equipment under the Bobcat brand name. It is one of the few major manufacturing companies operating in North Dakota


----------

